
Show HN: Instant web chat inside your LAN - fiatjaf
https://localchat.bigsun.xyz/
======
pimterry
I assumed this was doing some LAN-based communication (multicast perhaps, or
webRTC), but it looks like it's just a standard chat server that generates one
room per IP address.

It'd be interesting to extend the idea to do literally local chat though. It'd
be effectively serverless, super resilient, and impossible to externally
access (nice for all sorts of compliance concerns). In theory it's all doable,
but the initial bootstrapping to find other people on your network from within
a web app is tricky...

~~~
fiatjaf
Yes, for years I wanted what you're talking about, a fully offline, LAN-based
communication tool, tried many times but was unable to do it in a way that
didn't require the user to have a PhD in distributed systems.

In the end, I just want a tool that allows people to send things to each other
easily when they're near. This tool achieves that and we can just ignore the
fact that it isn't really LAN-based.

Also being just a chat room with an arbitrary name you can invite people from
external places to join your "LAN" chat, which can be useful.

------
dddddaviddddd
Reminds me of the Unix talk command.

------
bdbai
a simple nc will do lol

